# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Acanthophyllia Deshayesiana

## Roberto Pacheco

Agressividade: 1
Dificuldade: 2
Iluminação : 3
Corrente: 2

Notas Gerais: Deve ser colocado na areia e deve ser alimentado regularmente com zooplancton. Se a luz for intensa deve ser colocado na sombra ou luz indirecta.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Uau...é mágnifico :Palmas:  :Palmas: . Tens esse coral no teu aquário? Parece ser aparentado com as Scolymia e as Cynarina. Tenho um amigo que tem um identico há dois anos ou mais. Vou fotografar e colocar aqui para se analizar e apurar se é a mesma espécie ou se é Scolymia como sempre pensamos que é.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Pedro e sim e minha. Eu sempre achava que estes corais fossem Scolymia de facto foi vendido como sendo uma, mas depois de alguma pesquisa no livro de Julian Sprung e no artigo que escreveu na revista advancedaquarist acredito que seja Acanthophyllia e intimamente relacionada com a Cynarina lacrymalis.

A review of what are Scolymia and Cynarina

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Roberto
Ora aqui estão as fotografias de duas peças que são muito parecidas com a tua.







Que te parece? só vendo o esqueleto?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A primeira e bem similar Pedro, na ultima foto sera que esta sendo alimentada ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> A primeira e bem similar Pedro, na ultima foto sera que esta sendo alimentada ?


 :Olá: Boa noite Roberto
Tratam-se de duas peças distintas. As duas primeiras fotografias são de uma peça e a terceira é de outra. A peça da ultima fotografia entrou há pouco tempo para aquele aquário, e está a ambientar-se. De resto o aquário ainda é jovem.

Ambas as peças já têm mais de dois anos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

